# Not going to be about much for a while



## kiwimac (May 23, 2005)

Friends,

As you will have noticed I have not been around as much as previously, the reason is I am not well, to be frank, I'm bloody sick, I have a glandular infection of my face and shingles also on my face.

I'm going to have a wee rest for about a month. If you need me, call on Horse  or CC or one of the other admins. I will pop in from time to time so just be good little critters, eh? 

I will be back, hopefully well, strong as old socks and burtsing with patriotic fervour!

Take care

Kiwimac


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Rest up Kiwi, and take care of that infection! They can be uncomfortable as all hell, I know. I've had them in the past.

We'll be good, we promise. 
May the Force be with you.


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2005)

Get some rest and don't worry, we'll hold down the fort.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2005)

Damn, glandular infections are bad, I had one when I was about 10 and missed 2 months of school. Get well soon. 8)


----------



## Erich (May 23, 2005)

geez man ! that sucks literally..........

well kick the feet up, take the meds, have a good bier and a good lookin lady by your side with a view of the ocean.....

rest up

E ♪


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2005)

> have a good bier and a good lookin lady by your side with a view of the ocean.....


I could only wish i was so lucky, let alone me sick mate kiwi.........


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

I bit late but I hope you get well soon m8 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 4, 2005)

Erich,

Its winter here mate, so the ocean is out. My meds won't let me take beer and so I have only the goodlooking lady -- my wife. Ah well, one out of three ...... SUCKS!

Kiwimac


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)

Aw, c'mon now kiwi! Just because the ocean's cold...and full of killer sharks......Yeah, ok that does suck I guess. And the no beer part would be rough, there's no doubt. You're one of these miserable patients I'll bet, aren't ya? 
Me too. Get well mate!


----------



## kiwimac (Jul 3, 2005)

LOCKED


----------

